# facing outwards



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Both the carriers I really like (Babyhawk mei tai and Ergo) have the LO facing inwards to me. I tried with the Moby to like it, so I could carry her in outward facing styles, but I just feel uncomfortable with it, and I have large breasts, which push her head out in a strange way with the Moby facing outwards. I also have tried an outward facing in the ring sling, but find that it hurts my shoulder. Many friends of mine use the baby bjorn, but that one never appealed to me.

So...Do babies need to ever be carried facing outwards? If I always only use mei tai and ergo type carriers, will she just get used to them and not need to face out, ir is outward facing an important part of babywearing? So far (4mo) she is totally content facing inwards thus far, but many of my friends with similar age babes wear them facing outwards.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

There is lots of info saying that babies should not be worn facing outward, bc of hip and leg dev, and overstimulation issues. (Too lazy to post links but do a google search or check out www.thebabywearer.com).

I don't ever wear my babies facing out bc it is uncomfortable and when facing in my baby can see my reactions to things, look to me for comfort, and hide from the world if he needs to.

It is def not an important or needed part of babywearing, and some even go so far to say that it is detrimental.

IMO, I think most moms are sensitive enough to their baby's mood/cues that they would be able to avoid the neg when it comes to outward facing and some babies really love it. All of my babies have been happy being worn on my front or my hip (trying to learn back carries but ds3 doesn't like it at all).


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

So...Do babies need to ever be carried facing outwards? If I always only use mei tai and ergo type carriers, will she just get used to them and not need to face out, ir is outward facing an important part of babywearing?
No, no need at all. We never face the babies outwards.

Out of the dozen or so carriers I've had, the Ergo is my favorite and I would not use a Bjorn because it leaves the baby dangling.


----------



## moonlight mom (May 19, 2007)

My LO likes to face out when we are at home and she is watching her big brother play. She is a peanut so sitting her kangaroo style in a sling works best for me. I also have a pikkolo, which really hurts my back if I face her out too long. Trying a high backpack hold with a meitai is another option to let you LO see more.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am the only mama I know that doesn't wear her babe outwards (we have a new moms group here) so this is interesting info. I don't like the Baby Bjorn for the same reason...Dangling seems strange.

Hmmm...What's a pikkolo? I have to google that.

I really love the Mei tai but have been scared to try the high back carry thus far, maybe when she gets older. But it is a good suggestion for having her see more. Thank you!


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

The pikkolo looks like my Baby Hawk mei tai from the photos...Are they similar?


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

I have worn my DD facing out time to time with Baby Bjorn (from 3 to 7 months old) and she LOVED it. I don't think it's evil to use Baby Bjorn or to have baby facing forward. At the same time, I don't think they NEED to be carried facing forward. You just have to go with what works for you and baby, not what others do or say you need to do. Obviously, if your baby gets overstimiulated, don't face forward. If your baby's posture ends up funny, don't face forward. If your baby always wants to see what's behind her away from you, try facing forward, etc. Go with what your mama instinct tells you.
The most important thing is keeping baby happy!! 

Specific instances where outward facing was really useful/fun were...

1.in front of mirror
We used to play peekaboo and games in front of the bathroom mirror. Also, I acted as a doorway bouncer of sorts with her so she could stand on the bathroom counter to practive standing/walking motions.

2.getting to know grandparents/relatives
At first DD didn't want to be held by relatives but I got tired of holding her JUST SO, so that she participates, wouldn't cry and relatives won't be tempted to take her from me. With forward facing Bjorn, problem solved!

3.Nature museum/Aquarium
DD gets great view from forward facing bjorn and really liked not having to turn sideways to look at fishes and animals.

Instances where I would NOT carry DD face forward...
1. Mall/ store
Just too tempting for people to come up to you and touch her, etc. No way! I usually carry DD in front of me and facing in, plus one hand on her in a protective way.

2. Any place new
DD can take in the new surroundings as much or little as she wants this way. Surprisingly, one of the new places we went was our backyard! She didn't know about it until she was like 3 months old and she was kinda scared.

Now she's outgrown Bjorn and we have Ergo, which we LOVE. She doesn't seem to miss the outward facing. But then again, now she is crawling and pulling up so she does more "face on" exploration on her own. We don't really do hip carry that much on Ergo, but that would be similar to face-forward carry. Honestly, I would not get a new wrap/carrier specifically for the face-out position. Sounds like you have several that you and baby likes, so then you're all set!

My two cents about Bjorn vs. Ergo - they both have their pros and cons. Yes, Bjorn holds baby by their crotch but holds baby straight plus nothing cuts across her face like Ergo straps. Has neck support. Ergo holds baby better by their bottom but always makes DD twist her neck and torso side to side (No, she doesn't like looking straight into my neck). Baby legs in splits! No neck support (DD loves to hang her head way back in back carry and hood doesn't work when she is awake). Which is better for spine health? Which is better for baby posture? I say it's a toss up and we LOVE both.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

When they're old enough for the hip hold, it doesn't matter anymore about "facing outwards". On the hip, they can look out all they want, and then turn in to you when they want. They're not stuck one way or the other.

I tried DD once or twice in a wrap and didn't really like it. We did use the kangaroo carry in a pouch sling quite a bit -- I think that's the right name. Facing out but with the legs froggied up in front of her. We enjoyed it but I agree that it's not _necessary_. Also, in the pouch carry, if she got fussy it was very easy to shift her quickly around to face in. Not so easy with a wrap facing out or a baby bjorn.


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
When they're old enough for the hip hold, it doesn't matter anymore about "facing outwards". On the hip, they can look out all they want, and then turn in to you when they want. They're not stuck one way or the other.

This. We just got our first ring sling last week (I think?) and DD loves being able to see out when I hip carry, but she can very easily turn back in if she needs to. I don't think I'd like the RS for long periods (like, over an hour) but so far it's been pretty comfy for both of us. I personally don't see any reason to carry FFO if you can do a hip carry, but YMMV.


----------



## moonlight mom (May 19, 2007)

I love my pikkolo. Very comfy and babe loves it too.
http://catbirdbaby.com/shop/


----------



## JBasel27 (Aug 1, 2008)

i use a ring sling and kangaroo my babe. he is 5 1/2 months and super nosy! i am large breasted as well and found that the ring sling worked well for me. we are also starting to use the hip carry which lessens the shoulder discomfort so try that! my shoulder only bothers me after a lot of wearing but with the hip carry, i have not experience any discomfort.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

My DD is 15 months and has never been worn facing out. When she started wanting to see more we started doing high back carries (a Mei Tai is great for this, as is a woven wrap - the Moby is too stretchy) and hip carries (ring sling or pouch). For "social time" when I want to interact with her more or let her interact with others more I do a hip carry, usually. My biggest objection to facing out is that it is so uncomfortable for the mama!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I do not believe facing outwards is good for babies/mamas and we do not do it. If my baby wants to look around we do high back carries or hip carries. Facing outward is not only not necessary, it really isnt a good idea.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD loves facing outward in my pouch style sling. The carry I use helps with her gas issues, too, which is a huge plus.

Most of the time, if I try to carry her facing me, she cranes her neck around to be able to see out, and that just isn't safe or comfortable. I do need to master the back carry in my BabyHawk, though, that'll probably help.

I do think that babies who can't sit unassisted should be facing inward when in a carrier, though.


----------



## JBasel27 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
I do not believe facing outwards is good for babies/mamas and we do not do it. If my baby wants to look around we do high back carries or hip carries. Facing outward is not only not necessary, it really isnt a good idea.

why isn't it a good idea? the kangaroo carry in a ring sling doesn't put any pressure on the spine so what's the difference?


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I think that for babies that are small enough to still be carried in a kangaroo carry they are not old enough to really show/tell us when they are getting overstimulated and they have no recourse when they get that way. If a baby is facing in they can just bury their heads in in someone's chest.


----------



## JBasel27 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
I think that for babies that are small enough to still be carried in a kangaroo carry they are not old enough to really show/tell us when they are getting overstimulated and they have no recourse when they get that way. If a baby is facing in they can just bury their heads in in someone's chest.

that makes sense. i guess it depends on the baby then. my babe will ride for quite a while kangaroo and even lay his head back and sleep that way. i don't feel like he's ever been overstimulated, if he fusses i can easily switch carries, etc. my babe isn't a huge fan of tummy to tummy so i have struggled with that.


----------



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

my baby is 9 months and LOVES facing outwards! she gets to see the world through my perspective while i do things around the house during the day. when we're out in a public place i usually face her inwards so she feels safer though. it's easy to read her now and decide which position she wants--- many times she wants to face out so she can see what i see, safely. (i have a Snugly and a Baby Katan.)


----------

